# Most painful saddle you've ridden on



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

SLR.....and an RC-31 seat w/out foam pad.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


Someone else's Brooks. Couldn't even get out of the parkng lot. - TF


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Fizik Nisene (actually an MTB saddle). I basically can't stand anything by them. Not even the Aliante. They all have too much pressure in the center for me, albeit the Aliante the least of their collection.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


The original Specialized BG S-works saddle. It was the one with the deep groove running the entire length. If felt like I was sitting on knife edges.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Yep...*



Dave Hickey said:


> The original Specialized BG S-works saddle. It was the one with the deep groove running the entire length. If felt like I was sitting on knife edges.


I've never been able to sit on any Specialized BG seat. I'd like to know who's but they modeled that one after.


----------



## alibaba93 (Jan 13, 2003)

*san marco era*

an instrument of torture. And second only to a moots lay back seat post without a saddle on it.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

WBC said:


> I've never been able to sit on any Specialized BG seat. I'd like to know who's but they modeled that one after.


Yep... I have one lying around in a box (because it was EVIL) and was going to throw it on an extra bike. I still can't find it. Fate is doing me a favor for a change


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

alibaba93 said:


> an instrument of torture. And second only to a moots lay back seat post without a saddle on it.


Second the Era and any of its friends with embroidery. Great innovation - add two patches of extra coarse sandpaper to the contact points of the saddle.


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*Vetta*

Vetta Tri-Shock TT I believe it was called. Felt like the piece of plastic it was. Almost threw it away, but I believe I made someone happy with it.


----------



## ari (Jan 25, 2005)

*Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel, thy number is 666...*

No question, the Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel that came on my bike. Every inch of that godawful thing was covered in hard, chafing embroidery -- and I swear. that stupid gel oval in the middle actually bulged UP into my nether regions. I got *sharp* pains (not just soreness) within 30 minutes, but I first thought it was just because I was "getting used to" a racing-type saddle, being something of a road newbie. Then I switched to an Arione 3 weeks later, and POOF, no more pain.

Here's a picture of said instrument of torture: https://www.pedalpushersonline.com/productreviews/largegraphics/xo.jpg.

Cheers,
Ari


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Koobi xenon. I wanted to like that saddle so much but I had saddle sores all summer the year I rode it. I switched to an SLR and found saddle sore free bliss.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

*Brooks Team Pro*

It was great for a year, and then it began rubbing my thighs raw.
The SI Flite was the answer.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ari said:


> and I swear. that stupid gel oval in the middle actually bulged UP into my nether regions.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ari


That gel oval on ANY Selle Italia saddle is a torture device......I bought used bikes that had a Flite and Prolink with that damn thing. You are correct, that raised insert puts more pressure on the sensitive parts


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> That gel oval on ANY Selle Italia saddle is a torture device......I bought used bikes that had a Flite and Prolink with that damn thing. You are correct, that raised insert puts more pressure on the sensitive parts


Agreed, Flite Gel was such a saw horse. Another interesting innovation - a gel insert that is actually harder than the leather portion of the saddle.


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ditto the XO*

This is undoubtedly the worst saddle I have ever had the sad misfortune to ride, in a 'cross race no less. I had this thing mounted on my spare bike. When the wheels on my main bike taco'd, I grabbed the spare. It had to be the worst twenty minutes of my cycling life.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Concor Lite. For some strange reason the older, heavy Concor worked for me. Go figure.

It didn't kill me, but the older Specialized saddles with the wide noses felt funny. I had a perf. grey one on a mtn bike and never did like that thing.

I've ridden rocks, errrr Turbos, and didn't care for them but the shape wasn't too bad.

I found that a Flite or Turbomatic worked for my arse and have stuck with them since the Flite first came out way back when.

M


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

Fizik Poggio. Absolute hell on two wheels.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Anything by WTB,*

aka "We Torture Butts". I know some people swear by 'em--I swear at 'em. Hard to tell what will agree with different riders; Campy vs Shimano, steel vs carbon vs ti vs aluminum, shaving/not shaving are all trivial issues in comparison to what keeps yer tush comfortable. Witness the poster above who loathed his Vetta saddle--I have SP and TT TriShocks on a number of bikes, and I wouldn't part with 'em for anything.


----------



## mhinman (Mar 27, 2004)

*Real Man Saddle*

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html


----------



## Jons Seatpost (Jul 17, 2003)

Actually, I found the SI Flite Gel to be one of the most comfortable seats around. Had a Selle San Marco Era, which game me numb spots after a while.

The ABSOLUTE WORST was a Selle San Marco Race Day. Way too narrow, with gel insert in exactly the wrong places.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

*Specialized makes saddles for me.*



WBC said:


> I've never been able to sit on any Specialized BG seat. I'd like to know who's but they modeled that one after.


I am perfectly comfortable with a flat, lightly padded thing to rest my sits bones on and that's basically what you get with the BG line.

The most horrible nightmarish saddle on earth is the Concor. Never even lasted 5 miles on one. I got one because it was perfect style-wise for a classic bike I had in perf yellow leather and the yellow cork tape. Looked great, so I tried to get along with it and just couldn't. It was exactly the wrong width and contour to wedgie itself up into my crotch and did so without mercy.

Anyone got a bike that'd look good with a perf yellow concor?  

Ron


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Nope. It has to be the Cannondale "Coda 900", some generic POS that came stock on a CAAD3 I rode a few years ago. If the joint-crushing ride of the CAAD3 didn't satisfy your sado-masochism for a while, that saddle would certainly finish the job.


----------



## mark_m (Apr 24, 2003)

My wife's Terry Liberator, not really painful but not I can't sit on it at all..

This would be time to ask "What saddle?". Here's list what I've tried:
- SLR: very comfy but edges hurt my thighs on longer (+3hrs) rides
- Arione: feels very comfy initially but it seems to pinch some nerve near sit bones which causes ischias-type problems. Plus, it gets way softer after breaking in
- Flite ti: ok but rear end should be less round, now it feels like it's pushing sit bones further apart
- Flite max: bit wide but mainly ok, rear suspension thingie sags quickly
- older WTB models, can't ride any saddle which has lowered central part

I've put cheap Selle Italia XO for roller sessions, it's not worst of the bunch but vinyl cover is annoying.. Maybe I'll try SLK next or has anyone tried new Signo?


----------



## climbandcycle (Nov 4, 2004)

*Oh i got one...*

The Specialized Langster's stock saddle is an instrument of the devil, it is a torture device. It has dual knife edges that cut into your hip joints and after 25 miles absolutely no padding, on the top, left.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

mark_m said:


> - Flite max: bit wide but mainly ok, rear suspension thingie sags quickly


I had a Max Flite for a few years. I had to set up the saddle with the rear end way high to compensate for the "suspension" that was constantly bottomed out under my fat arse. They had to design that saddle for 130# climbers! 

M


----------



## AsianPersuasion (Apr 3, 2004)

terry b said:


> Agreed, Flite Gel was such a saw horse. Another interesting innovation - a gel insert that is actually harder than the leather portion of the saddle.


Gotta agree. Man do I hate it. It looks good cuz it matches the bike but it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ditto MShaw.*

I've ridden the origninal Concor for years and still find them the most comfortable. I thought the Concor Lite would be the same saddle and save a few ounces. Couldn't ride it at all. Wound up putting it on a bike and donating it to the Catholic Worker house.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

Is this to get back at the nuns from Catholic Sunday school in your formative years??? If so, I guess you're proving to be a real pain in the arse they always said you were!!


----------



## XCRDR (Feb 16, 2005)

divve said:


> Fizik Nisene (actually an MTB saddle). I basically can't stand anything by them. Not even the Aliante. They all have too much pressure in the center for me, albeit the Aliante the least of their collection.



I argree...Fizik saddles are PAINFULL ! They have this round shape that puts all the pressure in the middle. The worst IMO is the Pavé, because it's a quite narrow saddle, so you sit even more on the high spot in the middle...

My favorite saddle is the SLR, it's surprising how comfortable can be!


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

So many saddles, so much pain....

The first, and possibly the very worst was an early 80's Cinelli saddle that came on a used bike I bought when I was in college. I think the model was the A-1. It was a leather cover over a plastic base with nothing in between, approximately the same width as a 2x4....on edge. I rode it because it was all I had, but I had to put my folded up jacket on the wooden lecture hall seats to be able to sit through class. I was fortunate to trade it to a buddy who thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. I got his Avocet RS, which was a huge improvement.

Runner-ups for the Best Medieval Torture Device are: Cheap OEM Cannondale Coda saddle, tossed after a 5 mile test ride, and a Selle San Marco saddle, who's model name has been repressed from memory. It actually had a ridge running down the middle! I got tossed after one painful 10 mile ride that involved a lot of standing just to get back home.

My current perch is a men's Terry Fly, and I'm happy enough with that to have one on each of 4 bikes.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*No, and I passed on the priest joke, too. nm*

5char


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Max (Flite) agony*



MShaw said:


> I had a Max Flite for a few years. I had to set up the saddle with the rear end way high to compensate for the "suspension" that was constantly bottomed out under my fat arse. They had to design that saddle for 130# climbers!
> 
> M


I tried one of those a few years back. It had the HARDEST nose of any saddle I have ever ridden on. I was OK if I rode on the tops, but on the hoods or the drops, it was painful. But it still was not quite as painful as the Selle San Marco Era Pro. That thing is a torture device for me - too narrow, too flat, too much stitching. But my friend absolutely loves the Era. As always, YMMV!

I've been on the Turbomatics and Flites for years, but I have recently unearthed a new love (I think) - the Fizik Aliante Ti. The price is ridiculous, but it fits like a Turbomatic with a slightly narrower and softer nose (both good for me).


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fizik Pave. Like spending an afternoon with the urologist.


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*anything marketed as a 'women's' saddle*



steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


And especially anything by Terry. Too wide, chafes my thighs raw, and the squishy padding both numbs and sores me in spots I don't care to think about.

The ultimate devil's tool in saddles tho was a Bontrager el cheapo OEM that came with my old Klein hardtail. I didn't even ride it out of the parking lot.

Best saddle to date: Fizik Arione, followed closely by the SLR. I rode the old-skool Flite Ti hard-as-a-brick butt-floss saddles for 10 years before that, and loved 'em, still have one on my beater. I have an SLR on my 'cross bike; folks have called me weird but it's amazingly comfy.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The Lance saddle. Concor Lite..sp??. True pain! Couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


another vote for san marco era.... like getting wacked in the ass with a 2x4 everytime you hit a bump


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Fizik Poggio! Just sucked, painful and weird feeling. Ride an Arione now.

Kyle


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Selle San Marco Era Arrowhead. It felt like I was pedaling through surgery to have my taint removed!

These days Im living happily ever after with my Brooks Professional. ahhhhhhhh


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Bryan said:


> These days Im living happily ever after with my Brooks Professional. ahhhhhhhh


Hey Bryan - trim it! See thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=25306


----------



## dave11 (Jan 31, 2003)

*the ASPIDE*

although the fizik poggio is a close second...


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Same here...*



Dave Hickey said:


> The original Specialized BG S-works saddle. It was the one with the deep groove running the entire length. If felt like I was sitting on knife edges.


..I had a BG Sport that felt like my nads were in a vice.I hated that thing.Luckily someone else wanted it and I got most of my money back. Those split saddles just kill me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


Not sure it's a racing saddle, but probably the Terry Liberator.


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Love my...*



IUbike said:


> Fizik Poggio! Just sucked, painful and weird feeling. Ride an Arione now.
> 
> Kyle


...Arione to.Just got it last year.Great saddle.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Selle Italia Nitro*



steel515 said:


> Whats most painful commercial racing saddle you've ridden on?


It was a vinyl with the coolest mtallic flake purple. Bought from Nashbar for $15.00. Put it on my MTB (steel hardtail). Absolutely no flex. Rode for 4 hours of technical singletrack. My sit bones were so bruised, it looked like I was caned!


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

I've only test ridden bikes with the specialized bg saddles but even for a trip around the parking lot- Oh! what an ass-hatchet!


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

wunlap togo said:


> I've only test ridden bikes with the specialized bg saddles but even for a trip around the parking lot- Oh! what an ass-hatchet!



That's a good one.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

*Fizik Vitesse*



XCRDR said:



> I argree...Fizik saddles are PAINFULL ! They have this round shape that puts all the pressure in the middle. The worst IMO is the Pavé, because it's a quite narrow saddle, so you sit even more on the high spot in the middle...
> 
> My favorite saddle is the SLR, it's surprising how comfortable can be!


I'm going to have to agree. The Fizik Vitesse was working great for me until my rides went over 2.5 hours. After 3 hours, it feels like I've been repeatedly kicked in the crotch. It was working fine during 'cross season and the winter months, but since I've ramped up my training, it's pretty damn painful.

I ordered a Terry Zero X... here's hoping that one works a little better.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

*Fizik Pave? Like a hoover in a windtunnel.*

To me - the FIzik Pave is awful. It sucks and blows like a hoover in a windtunnel.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*stock Selle Italia...*

too wide, i still get numb thinking about it...


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

*My 'taint' hurts just thinking about it*



ari said:


> No question, the Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel that came on my bike. Every inch of that godawful thing was covered in hard, chafing embroidery -- and I swear. that stupid gel oval in the middle actually bulged UP into my nether regions. I got *sharp* pains (not just soreness) within 30 minutes, but I first thought it was just because I was "getting used to" a racing-type saddle, being something of a road newbie. Then I switched to an Arione 3 weeks later, and POOF, no more pain.
> 
> Here's a picture of said instrument of torture: https://www.pedalpushersonline.com/productreviews/largegraphics/xo.jpg.
> 
> ...


The XO is definitely the worst I've ever ridden, in all the ways you describe.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

Some kind of Terry for men gave me an actual saddle sore in less than 20 miles. I think it was a racing-type saddle; it did not have the big groove of the Liberator. I returned it.

I'm about to try the Saddleco Flow and hope not to return it.


----------



## capnqwest (Aug 26, 2002)

ari said:


> No question, the Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel that came on my bike. Every inch of that godawful thing was covered in hard, chafing embroidery -- and I swear. that stupid gel oval in the middle actually bulged UP into my nether regions. I got *sharp* pains (not just soreness) within 30 minutes, but I first thought it was just because I was "getting used to" a racing-type saddle, being something of a road newbie. Then I switched to an Arione 3 weeks later, and POOF, no more pain.
> 
> Here's a picture of said instrument of torture: https://www.pedalpushersonline.com/productreviews/largegraphics/xo.jpg.
> 
> ...


I had nearly the exact opposite experience. I started out with the Arione and ended up with the Selle Italia Gel. Interestingly though, it seems the height of the oval gel section differs in individual Selle Italia units. On some units this oval is a couple of mm high and on others, it's nearly flush. As a result, I buy these at my LBS instead of online so I can inspect them myself.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Second...WTB is the WORST!*



The Walrus said:


> aka "We Torture Butts". I know some people swear by 'em--I swear at 'em. Hard to tell what will agree with different riders; Campy vs Shimano, steel vs carbon vs ti vs aluminum, shaving/not shaving are all trivial issues in comparison to what keeps yer tush comfortable. Witness the poster above who loathed his Vetta saddle--I have SP and TT TriShocks on a number of bikes, and I wouldn't part with 'em for anything.


I bought a WTB from my LBS, and took it back the next day. OUCH. These days, I find my Brooks Swift to be the best...500 miles in six days with no need for Bag Balm!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

*Ditto the Fizik Pave*



Mapei Roida said:


> Fizik Pave. Like spending an afternoon with the urologist.



Someone once called it an "ass-hatchet" and it's the perfect description. But I sold it to someone I ride with and they LOVE it. Just shows that saddles are all personal. 

Terry Fly was fine for 6 months or so, but developed a horrible sag in the middle. Switched to a SI Flite Genuine Gel and life is nice.


----------



## Farmer John (Apr 9, 2003)

I used to ride Spcialized BG saddles. Then I lost weight. Discovered The Velo Crossbows, then they disapeared. Now riding flite gels and love them.

Worse saddle? Cinelli Unicantor.

An old used car sales line literally fits here. "There's an ass for every seat".


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Fizik Arione. This two seems that run down the center of the saddle cut right into me. I road about 30 miles on it. At least is was a demo and I didn't pay for it.

SLRs are what I have on all my bikes not. Its flat, little padding and some flex. Get a good pair of Bibs (Assos come to mind - its worth the $ to get a really good pair of bibs) and its the perfect match.


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

Lucky said:


> So many saddles, so much pain....


Oh, yeah, there was another killer saddle, too. I don't remember who made it, but it was one of the early saddles with a groove down the middle, designed by Ferrari. It wasn't too bad on the road, but I put in on one of my mtbikes and ended up with bruises on my inner thighs from the hard corners smacking my legs when I'd get back off the seat to roll down stuff.

Kathy


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Lucky said:


> Oh, yeah, there was another killer saddle, too. I don't remember who made it, but it was one of the early saddles with a groove down the middle, designed by Ferrari. It wasn't too bad on the road, but I put in on one of my mtbikes and ended up with bruises on my inner thighs from the hard corners smacking my legs when I'd get back off the seat to roll down stuff.
> 
> Kathy


Was it by any chance this one? The S.I. Novus. Branford Bike is _still_ trying to get rid of them at - wouldn't you know it - Branford's typical over-priced levels: $109.88 for the CF rails & $89.88 for vanadium. They claim that, "Extra comfort comes from this saddles unique Ferrari design."



It sure looks nice tho'.


----------



## Lucky (Feb 9, 2004)

AJS said:


> Was it by any chance this one? The S.I. Novus. Branford Bike is _still_ trying to get rid of them at - wouldn't you know it - Branford's typical over-priced levels: $109.88 for the CF rails & $89.88 for vanadium. They claim that, "Extra comfort comes from this saddles unique Ferrari design."
> 
> 
> 
> It sure looks nice tho'.


Aaaaakk! That's it! Get it away from me! Get it away from me!

Sorry, forgive me for a little overreaction. Riding it was fairly traumatic, though.

Kathy ;^P


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*Women's saddles.*

Back in '92 my wife and I went to the Olympic Trials in Altoona. We were checking out the bikes before the women's road race and she noted that there were almost no "women's" saddles on the women's bikes. I noted that the women racers had some slim hips.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Can't agree more on the PAVE*

Redefines "pain in the a$$".



XCRDR said:


> I argree...Fizik saddles are PAINFULL ! They have this round shape that puts all the pressure in the middle. The worst IMO is the Pavé, because it's a quite narrow saddle, so you sit even more on the high spot in the middle...
> 
> My favorite saddle is the SLR, it's surprising how comfortable can be!


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Lucky said:


> Aaaaakk! That's it! Get it away from me! Get it away from me!
> 
> Sorry, forgive me for a little overreaction. Riding it was fairly traumatic, though.
> 
> Kathy ;^P


LOL!!


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I think it's mostly the saddle position. If I'm careful I can get most saddles to work.

My Flite Ti is brutal if it's too far forward on the bike, if it's correct it's extremely comfortable.

The only thing I would say that is totally unworkable is something like the monstrous saddle on a lifecycle in the gym.


----------



## izzydog (Jul 19, 2003)

*Sting-Ray Banana*

It has to be the Banana seat on my '67 Sting-Ray. Has anybody ridden one of those since they were 10? Well, I have. I rode 2 MILES TOTAL (back and forth to a local 4th of July parade) and I got a saddle sore the next morning. Construction: a metal pan wrapped in ONE layer of sparkle-vinyl. I use to ride one all day, every day of the summer. Could my wife be right? I'm not actually 10 years old anymore?


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

izzydog said:


> It has to be the Banana seat on my '67 Sting-Ray. Has anybody ridden one of those since they were 10? Well, I have. I rode 2 MILES TOTAL (back and forth to a local 4th of July parade) and I got a saddle sore the next morning. Construction: a metal pan wrapped in ONE layer of sparkle-vinyl. I use to ride one all day, every day of the summer. Could my wife be right? I'm not actually 10 years old anymore?


Had the dumb thing on my old Sting-Ray. Nothing more than a meat loaf pan covered in contact paper. I remember always looking for something better to pad it with.

I think ALL adults are 10 years old, just some of us don't mind showing it.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Instrument of Torture -- Bontrager CRZ*

here's my listing on e-bay -- I don't think anyone will buy it, but I'm curious!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7147576229&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1

Well it started off innocently enough. This saddle came new on a 2004 Trek 5000. It’s a reasonable shape for a high end saddle, and it has a bit of stiff padding under a nice leather cover with elegant stitching. It felt decent on the 2 mile test ride. It felt OK on a handful of 1 hour rides. Oh sure, I told myself, I just need some miles on it until it feels great. But it was not to be. It just never got any better. It just turned in to this annoying thing that sucked any joy from my cycling. Heck, it could be like Ferris Bueller’s day off – you know, blue sky, white puffy clouds, 72 degrees with a tailwind, downhill -- and this saddle would make the ride seem like a scene from Apocalypse Now. It’s nothing too violent, mind you, but more of a long suffer-fest akin to a root canal. A long, slow, painful, root canal. 

“CRZ” stands for Comfort Relief Zone. I could use some. It appears that this cold war technology was only recently made available to the public after years of being banned by SALT II.


I put my 25 year old Cinelli Saddle on the bike, and I’m in comfytown! This wonderful piece of cycling history can be yours! 

It has a teeny scuff on one side from leaning it on a wall, but besides that, it’s a horrible as the day it rolled out of the twisted factory.

Not Fizik, Selle Italia, Cinelli, Unicanitor, Selle San Marco, Brooks or anything else comfortable


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I don't feel pain up or in my a$$*

Afterall, I'm a Republican......

Oh never mind.

BT


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

eyebob said:


> Afterall, I'm a Republican......
> 
> Oh never mind.
> 
> BT


 Those who are of The Movement are only allowed to ride on a 2X4-for the glory of the Movement!


----------



## Visitor 303 (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow!!! I'm glad I'm not hte only one who hates the Specialized BG seat... I got one on my Allez. I made some adjustments to it this evening hoping it would ride a little better, but after reading this thread, I won't get my hopes to high. I'm more than willing to entertain replacement sugjestions in the neighborhood of $50-$60...

I do have a Specailized seat on my Trek VRX200 mountin bike... (I think it's called the Geometry or somthing like that???) Anywho, it rides fairly good, but I think this sadle may be a bit bulky for a roadie....


----------



## bjankers (Feb 15, 2002)

All I buy is Fizik. have been riding them for years and they fit the best. Truely an all day saddle. Poggio is what I have now on my Roubaix, very comfortable.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

ari said:


> No question, the Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel that came on my bike. Every inch of that godawful thing was covered in hard, chafing embroidery -- and I swear. that stupid gel oval in the middle actually bulged UP into my nether regions. I got *sharp* pains (not just soreness) within 30 minutes, but I first thought it was just because I was "getting used to" a racing-type saddle, being something of a road newbie. Then I switched to an Arione 3 weeks later, and POOF, no more pain.
> 
> Here's a picture of said instrument of torture: https://www.pedalpushersonline.com/productreviews/largegraphics/xo.jpg.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you any more. The XO Gel is a total POS. I swear the material that covers the gel spot actually attached to my shorts like Velcro. Think 'raw sack' and you know just how much I hated that F-ing saddle.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Ditto on the CODA. This saddle was developed during the Inquisition. Second on MY list (but probably not on alot of others) is a Selle Italia Flite Trans Am. Never could get used to it. I now ride classic WTB saddles on all my bikes. Cheap, relatively light and fit me to a "T".


----------



## Visitor 303 (Feb 15, 2005)

Update:
The Specialized BG is in fact, an "a$$ hatchet" as a previos poster mentioned....
Putting it with the front end real low seems to make it tolerable for a 5 mi. ride, but I sure wouldn't want to spend the whole day on that monster!!!!


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Aliante went back*

To each his own. I couldn't get the Aliante to work for me at all. When it wasn't hurting the special parts, it made my legs go numb. The middle rise hurt in most positions, and when I tilded that away I guess the side pressure was just in the wrong place.

Funny since it seems to be so widely liked, and I rent or borrow bikes a lot when I travel, and have never had much of an issue with anything stock.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

This thing:









It's simply a bad time, the Selle Italia Flite Trans Am, ebayed that thing real fast. 

Fizik Arione, the only saddle that should be sold really.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

izzydog said:


> It has to be the Banana seat on my '67 Sting-Ray. Has anybody ridden one of those since they were 10 ?


Yep! 

Last summer, I set up a goofball cruiser with huge ape hangers, 72 radial spoked chrome wheels, and a big banana seat with sissy bar. Covered the seat and chain guard in fur that looked like it came off the back on an orangutan overrun with fungus. Looked wickedly wrong, but the seat was comfy enough to ride nearly 24/7 at the last burningman.

Love that banana seat!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> Yep!
> 
> Last summer, I set up a goofball cruiser with huge ape hangers, 72 radial spoked chrome wheels, and a big banana seat with sissy bar. Covered the seat and chain guard in fur that looked like it came off the back on an orangutan overrun with fungus. Looked wickedly wrong, but the seat was comfy enough to ride nearly 24/7 at the last burningman.
> 
> Love that banana seat!


 what's the spoke count on those wheels?


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 18, 2005)

Furtado Race day, won it in a prime several years ago and tried for two years to make it work. It never worked for my butt. Maybe Julie had a special butt because it was shaped like a hatchet and felt like sitting on the top of a chain like fence.

Terry Zero it just wasn't right.

Terry Damselfly, liked the shape but something about it caused vicious saddle sores, I had to replace it on 5 different bikes, ouch!

Finally found bum bliss with a Fizik arione.


----------



## gimpster (Apr 8, 2005)

when i was a kid i had a plastic saddle (we called em seats). i wiped and cracked it, soon half of oneside and the nose was missing, ouch did that hurt when i was jumping off ramps 4 or 5 haybales high...


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*There is a tightening screw.....*



covenant said:


> It was great for a year, and then it began rubbing my thighs raw.
> The SI Flite was the answer.


....on the front. Give it about 4 turns and the saddle will be as good as it was. Your leather has stretched.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> what's the spoke count on those wheels?


72 spokes/wheel, but the really pimp setup is 144. High bling value, even when this 47 year old is riding 'em. They're like boat anchors, but look really cool when spinning, they make a neat moire pattern. They sure are silly, eh? A perfect match to the furry banana seat and a cocktail.


----------

